# Problem with PTO engaging on Kioti DK 45 series



## sreed

I recently bought a 2002 Kioti DK 45 series (with 618 hours) with a new 7ft kioti finish mower (heavy duty). I am having problems with my PTO engaging. I started using it, then about 10 mins later, I noticed the grass was being cut. Then the PTO wasn't turning, everything inside cab showed it was on. So I unhooked the finish mower, turned the PTO on, and it would turn really slow. The next day, I mowed for about 30 mins, didn't have no problems with it. A week has went by, I used it for about 30 mins, and it did fine, but then when moved to another part of the yard it mowed for about 5 mins, then stopped again. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## DK35vince

Your tractor has independant PTO.
It is turned on by and electric switch that controls an electric/hydraulic solenoid valve and PTO clutch pack.
The first thing I would check is your electrical conections and switch. (loose conections , broken wire, bad switch)
Sounds to me like you could be losing electric to keep the PTO engaged.


----------



## sreed

Thanks for the information.


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Kioti*

To all the Kioti owners out there...several years ago I purchased the DK-45 and have used this unit in just about every situation a tractor owner could get himself into. From logging to pulling a seed drill...splitting wood to removing snow. In those 10 years with this tractor, I have enjoyed the Kioti and have many great thing to say about it. But here's the real kicker...in those 10 years I have needed parts and service. Since the tractors third week "out of the box," I needed warranty work done. When Kioti was called from my local Kioti dealer to have Kioti accept the warranty work...Kioti declined. That was an $1,800.00+ bill for a tractor which didn't even have 25 hours. I hate to say this but that attitude from Kioti still exists and even more so than 10 years ago. Buyer BEWARE! The administer wouldn't allow this post a couple of years ago which I'm sure would have afforded many Kioti purchaser's to take another look...The machine came with a KL-249 loader made by S&W Machine Works...now bankrupt! When I called Kioti to find out what I could do...I was told to purchase another loader preferably from KMW. When I asked him which model loader the representative explained that "I'm really not sure?" That was months ago and I still haven't heard back from Kioti. The shuttle shifter gear ground to a nibbin in the first couple of years from what was described as POOR materials. Did I receive any warranty funds for this problem which Kioti agreed was faulty workmanship and the poor quality of materials used. Absolutely NOT. Again buyer beware! It's been a good tractor...but the customer service is what would prompt me to purchase another brand...Deere, Hew Holland or Ford. These manufactures back their products and their *warranty*...after 10 years of dismal customer service, when you purchase your next tractor take in mind...it's the service after the sale that really is important! Kioti hasn't learned a thing from their past...they continue to find any way out of paying for warranty work. All in all, in those ten years I have spent more than $4,000.00 that Kioti skipped out on paying, leaving me holding the bill! The last shop I had work done actually dropped Kioti from there line of products because of the stink I caused when Koiti again refused warranty of there product when it was OBVIOUS that the problem was due to poor quality and poor workmanship. If Kioti would back there tractor I would be first in line but after this period of shoddy customer service I would never purchase another and recommend to other buyer's of this problem and get them to buy another make. Anything but Kioti!


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Kioti and Warranty Work*



CEDARHEAVEN said:


> To all the Kioti owners out there...several years ago I purchased the DK-45 and have used this unit in just about every situation a tractor owner could get himself into. From logging to pulling a seed drill...splitting wood to removing snow. In those 10 years with this tractor, I have enjoyed the Kioti and have many great thing to say about it. But here's the real kicker...in those 10 years I have needed parts and service. Since the tractors third week "out of the box," I needed warranty work done. When Kioti was called from my local Kioti dealer to have Kioti accept the warranty work...Kioti declined. That was an $1,800.00+ bill for a tractor which didn't even have 25 hours. I hate to say this but that attitude from Kioti still exists and even more so than 10 years ago. Buyer BEWARE! The administer wouldn't allow this post a couple of years ago which I'm sure would have afforded many Kioti purchaser's to take another look...The machine came with a KL-249 loader made by S&W Machine Works...now bankrupt! When I called Kioti to find out what I could do...I was told to purchase another loader preferably from KMW. When I asked him which model loader the representative explained that "I'm really not sure?" That was months ago and I still haven't heard back from Kioti. The shuttle shifter gear ground to a nibbin in the first couple of years from what was described as POOR materials. Did I receive any warranty funds for this problem which Kioti agreed was faulty workmanship and the poor quality of materials used. Absolutely NOT. Again buyer beware! It's been a good tractor...but the customer service is what would prompt me to purchase another brand...Deere, Hew Holland or Ford. These manufactures back their products and their *warranty*...after 10 years of dismal customer service, when you purchase your next tractor take in mind...it's the service after the sale that really is important! Kioti hasn't learned a thing from their past...they continue to find any way out of paying for warranty work. All in all, in those ten years I have spent more than $4,000.00 that Kioti skipped out on paying, leaving me holding the bill! The last shop I had work done actually dropped Kioti from there line of products because of the stink I caused when Koiti again refused warranty of there product when it was OBVIOUS that the problem was due to poor quality and poor workmanship. If Kioti would back there tractor I would be first in line but after this period of shoddy customer service I would never purchase another and recommend to other buyer's of this problem and get them to buy another make. Anything but Kioti!


----------



## TonyH

CEDARHEAVEN said:


> To all the Kioti owners out there...several years ago I purchased the DK-45 and have used this unit in just about every situation a tractor owner could get himself into. From logging to pulling a seed drill...splitting wood to removing snow. In those 10 years with this tractor, I have enjoyed the Kioti and have many great thing to say about it. But here's the real kicker...in those 10 years I have needed parts and service. Since the tractors third week "out of the box," I needed warranty work done. When Kioti was called from my local Kioti dealer to have Kioti accept the warranty work...Kioti declined. That was an $1,800.00+ bill for a tractor which didn't even have 25 hours. I hate to say this but that attitude from Kioti still exists and even more so than 10 years ago. Buyer BEWARE! The administer wouldn't allow this post a couple of years ago which I'm sure would have afforded many Kioti purchaser's to take another look...The machine came with a KL-249 loader made by S&W Machine Works...now bankrupt! When I called Kioti to find out what I could do...I was told to purchase another loader preferably from KMW. When I asked him which model loader the representative explained that "I'm really not sure?" That was months ago and I still haven't heard back from Kioti. The shuttle shifter gear ground to a nibbin in the first couple of years from what was described as POOR materials. Did I receive any warranty funds for this problem which Kioti agreed was faulty workmanship and the poor quality of materials used. Absolutely NOT. Again buyer beware! It's been a good tractor...but the customer service is what would prompt me to purchase another brand...Deere, Hew Holland or Ford. These manufactures back their products and their *warranty*...after 10 years of dismal customer service, when you purchase your next tractor take in mind...it's the service after the sale that really is important! Kioti hasn't learned a thing from their past...they continue to find any way out of paying for warranty work. All in all, in those ten years I have spent more than $4,000.00 that Kioti skipped out on paying, leaving me holding the bill! The last shop I had work done actually dropped Kioti from there line of products because of the stink I caused when Koiti again refused warranty of there product when it was OBVIOUS that the problem was due to poor quality and poor workmanship. If Kioti would back there tractor I would be first in line but after this period of shoddy customer service I would never purchase another and recommend to other buyer's of this problem and get them to buy another make. Anything but Kioti!


Thank you
I just started looking at Kioti and was looking for opinions.
You answered a big question.


----------



## Daedong

Well I have had a DK 50 for 10 years, while I have had some minor problems the tractor over all has been brilliant. It looks a little rough these days but it has been to hell and back, I'm not kidding when I say that, it has moved hundreds of tons of soil, and hole digging, pulled all sorts of farm implements, and generally has been flogged, and it won't die, so having said all that i don't know that there is a bad brand out there in the market place, horses for courses and some folks have good horse hands while others don't.:ride:


----------



## Joeltinman

If my kioti dk35 pro has ELECTRICAL problem, wil it also prevent me from being able to turn the shaft by hand?


----------



## DK35vince

No.
The DK 35 has Independent PTO.
The PTO brake is preventing the shaft from turning by hand


----------

